# Best place to buy msa rims and ol2's



## kbrooks (May 10, 2013)

Looking for the best place to buy a wheel and tire combo for 14in msa m12 diesels mounted on outlaw 2's for a can am renegade. Thanks 

-Kevin


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Discount tire will price match anyone so just find the cheapest place online and say you have a code for free shipping and they'll order them.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

10txram said:


> Discount tire will price match anyone so just find the cheapest place online and say you have a code for free shipping and they'll order them.


Discount tire like the car tire shop?


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

battledonkey said:


> Discount tire like the car tire shop?


Yep. I ordered my m12s and outlaw 2s from them.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Jun 5, 2013)

I ordered mine from Monster Metal Werkz. I'm not sure how much to ship them to ya though. MSA is in my state though so I guess I could of drove out to them and picked them up.


----------



## kbrooks (May 10, 2013)

Wow didn't know discount even carried 4 wheeler tires! Thanks guys!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I got mine from Discount as well. They price matched Highlifter's website for me.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My law2's & MSA's came from Brent @ B&C Racing on here. Great price, gret service & fast shipping.


----------

